# Fridley & Cornman's



## Lana65 (May 19, 2012)

Hello 
 I am new to the Post so I just want to first say Hello!

 I was at a estate sale and found a Friedley & Cornman's Patent Oct 25th 1859 Ladies Choice..

 I will be selling this piece, but I have found some info out there but there is very little. First, This is a misprint Correct? As the company was Fridley & Cronman's ..I have found very little info to back this up, but have really enjoyed trying to research it and all it wonderfulness. I have always been attracted to old glass and honestly bought the jar because it was a great piece and not because I knew the value.

 Well I would love to have some more information so I can make a informed sale of this great jar. 

 Thanks for any info!

 Lana


----------



## georgeoj (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Lana!
 The jar that you found is a very desirable fruit jar. Depending on the condition of the jar and the lid, it could be worth quite a lot.
 Since you give the spelling of Fridley as Friedley, that would make your jar a listed error and a half gallon. If you could confirm the size and post a picture, I or someone can give you a value estimate. Size, condition and closure (lid) are all critical to the value.
 Again, Welcome to the forum and congratulations on a great find. Cornman's is correct.
 George


----------



## epackage (May 19, 2012)

It's in Reggie Lynch's Jar Hall of Fame, so you have a real gem there. If you're planning on selling it contact Greg Spurgeon, he sells the Best of the Best jars in his auctions and he's pretty much THEE GUY when it comes to jars....

 Here's a link and best of luck....Jim

 http://www.hoosierjar.com/


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2012)

Hello Lana,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for telling us of your find.

 What size is it, and do you have the cast iron lid?

 Please do put up some photos, so that we might have a better idea of the jar's features...





From Reggie.


----------



## Lana65 (May 19, 2012)

Well here are some of my pictures. I hope they have uploaded well enough. I have tried to zoom in on two or three small nicks in the lid as you can see in the picture. Also it does seem to have a small flaw in the glass by the name as you can see in the other picture. Unfortunately it does not have the gutta-percha.

 Thank you for all your help!

 Lana


----------



## Lana65 (May 19, 2012)

OK sorry I forgot to embed the pictures


----------



## Lana65 (May 19, 2012)

The Lid


----------



## Lana65 (May 19, 2012)

The jar


----------



## epackage (May 19, 2012)

I'm gonna say you have a real winner, especially with the error in the spelling. I'm sure the experts will know more. I suggest contacting Greg like I mentioned in my first post...Jim


----------



## Lana65 (May 19, 2012)

Thank you, in fact I did contact Greg S. just wasn't sure about what to do..


----------



## dygger60 (May 20, 2012)

NOTE TO SELF.......start going to estate sales....WOW...what a find....if your selling that....I can say with almost 100% cententy you will be VERY VERY please with the end result....

   That is a VERY desirable jar.....those are once in a life time finds....congrats....


    David aka  dygger60


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 20, 2012)

Great jar and highly sought after. Congrats on a super find! I hear ya David... wish we had those kind of estate sales here!

 ~Tim


----------



## Lana65 (May 22, 2012)

Well I was very fortunate that is for sure! But most likely I will never be able to top it..

 Not only am I wanting to sell this jar, I am also interested in the history if any one knows of any.  I have done some searching and I have not found any real information on the company or the error in the misspelling of the jar. If anyone has anything to share it would be much appreciated.

 I also want to say I have enjoyed this site and all the info and jars that's out there! Have a Great Day everyone!

 Lana


----------



## surfaceone (May 23, 2012)

Hey Lana,

 What size is yours? Is there anything on the base? Reggie has this pint in his FJHOF:





From.

 It has a Big Price behind it in this Warman's Guide book.

 Another "price guide" listing with not quite as large a $ listing.

 A 2004 Heckler sale of a "Friedley & Cornman."

 This one with a Chippy Lip went off @eplace on Aug 27, 2011 for $260.55 without lid.

 Apologies if you've already seen this wide range of dollar signs. I'm getting nowhere on the history side, alas.


----------



## rallcollector (May 23, 2012)

This info came out of the SFJR;

 The Carlisle PA firm of Huyett & Fridley was listed in the 1860 Industrial Census as making both glass jars and tin cans using cast tops.  They probably bought glass jars and cast tops from others and assembled the finished products at Carlisle.  Mr Fridley was a dealer in stoves and tin ware.  A cabinet maker by trade, Mr Cornman was also a stoves/tin ware dealer.  No directory for Huyett exists.  Also, the unique sealing system on these jars allowed the canner to quickly tell the condition of their contents since the flexible off-white colored gutta-percha diaphragm would be swollen upward if the food was spoiled or depressed if the vacuum was sound. 

 hope this helps,
 Paul


----------



## Lana65 (May 23, 2012)

Thank you guys for the info, I have always love old glass and found it beautiful and finding this piece just made me appreciate it more..

 Surfaceone~ The jar is a 1/2 gallon, and I am not sure what you meant when you asked if there is anything on the base?

 rallcollector~ Thank you for the history, I have searched the library, the book store, and of course the internet for info and just keep coming up empty handed.

 Doing all this searching has made me come across some beautiful jars and now I have the bug!

 Lana


----------



## Lana65 (May 23, 2012)

P.S. maybe the reason for the spelling errors are because it was made outside of the company and you mentioned Rallcollector..


----------



## deenodean (May 23, 2012)

Hey Lana , nice jar...the Red Book of Jars, 10th edition, lists your jar " Friedley & Cornman's Patent Oct.25th 1859 Ladies Choice .. ( spelling error ) .....ground lip 
 Half Gallon aqua = $1250.00 and up , closure value = 60 - 75% of jar value...

 Surfaceone, the lid you show, scalloped opening on iron rim, is only listed on the pint size jar. ( add another $100.00)


----------

